# Using wood chips (newbie)



## dodsley101 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi. 

I have smoked a couple of bellies before. And very happy with the results. I have used coals and chips before but can I use chips in a box and just light one end with a blow torch and leave to smolder. Would this be sufficient and would smoke keep being generated? Newbie question! 

Thanks.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome Aboard,

The first thing is to stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself, location helps in resolving issues

what type of smoker?

what all are you smoking? Is belly's all you do?

what type of box for chips ?

method of cooking ?

Bottom Line is there are many people that may be able to help you but we need a lot of information in order to give you the correct information.

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## dave17a (Dec 22, 2015)

Cure?


----------

